# Golden Meadow Report



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

My teeth hurt just looking at that


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

whoislang said:


> My teeth hurt just looking at that


So does my rod blank


----------



## hugestflyfisherman (Jun 10, 2021)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Fished Sunday/Monday in Golden Meadow/Leeville and caught 10 on sunday (Kept them) and 13 on Monday (all release). water was crazy low, the marsh was dry. Finally got to catch a few on the fly rod Monday. The water was super clear and could see the fish from a mile away.
> View attachment 188098


Love to hear about the marsh looking pretty 👌. Congrats on the good few days


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

I was fishing the edge of some larger bays and it was amazing to see what the water from the hurricane did to the shoreline. In some areas there are 3ft holes directly at the bank where the water just sucked up the marsh and moved it. 10 ft of the bank, is 6" where the original shoreline was.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Elusive Porpi said:


> I was fishing the edge of some larger bays and it was amazing to see what the water from the hurricane did to the shoreline. In some areas there are 3ft holes directly at the bank where the water just sucked up the marsh and moved it. 10 ft of the bank, is 6" where the original shoreline was.


Thousands of acres of spartina and the clay that supports it were washed away by the hurricane


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Thousands of acres of spartina and the clay that supports it were washed away by the hurricane


Yep, saw a lot of damage to the marsh down there after Zeta last year. Haven't hit that area yet this year, I'm almost afraid of what I'll see. On the west side of the state I recently got a close look at some of the damage to the marsh from hurricane Laura last year. Very large areas of what was healthy marsh will soon be open water. It's sad, but that newly broken stuff does fish very well in the mean time.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

redchaser said:


> Yep, saw a lot of damage to the marsh down there after Zeta last year. Haven't hit that area yet this year, I'm almost afraid of what I'll see. On the west side of the state I recently got a close look at some of the damage to the marsh from hurricane Laura last year. Very large areas of what was healthy marsh will soon be open water. It's sad, but that newly broken stuff does fish very well in the mean time.


Water condition is good for sight fishing shallow the past month. Low river flows


----------

